# Chicken Nuggets made of pink goop O_o



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

This is mechanically separated chicken. Chickens are turned into this goop so we can create delicious chicken nuggets and juicy chicken patties. It's obscenely gross and borderline alien but it's not going to stop me from eating nuggets. They're too good.

The process works a little something like this:

_"There's more: because it's crawling with bacteria, it will be washed with ammonia, soaked in it, actually. Then, because it tastes gross, it will be reflavored artificially. Then, because it is weirdly pink, it will be dyed with artificial color."_
[/p]






*Source*
It's confirmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chicken Nuggets are made like this


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 3, 2010)

I hate you.... disgusting chicken nuggets.


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever be able to eat chicken nuggets again. ;___;


----------



## Fluto (Oct 3, 2010)

yum


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 3, 2010)

Like Strawberry Yogurt!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 3, 2010)

Heh, it's a good thing I don't eat chicken to begin with.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ...*delicious* chicken nuggets...








McDonald's is disgusting.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

meh.... do not care


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 3, 2010)

You know, I was just thinking. I bet the people who make them, NEVER eat them.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 3, 2010)

Dude chicken nuggets are deliscious, nothing can stop me eating them. NOTHING


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 3, 2010)

QFT! I don't think the FDA will allow this, it violates our health and safety!


----------



## LINK289 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sad thing is I will continue to eat them... Now I can just say I am eating pink goop.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Oct 3, 2010)

...whatever, that's what my school food looks like.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2010)

seems about right
ever see how hot dogs are made?
basically the same thing seen above except its red/brown
its just ground up chicken very fine


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 3, 2010)

This has been known for a long ass time... Just watch the movie supersize me?
Thats when I found out.. 
There still good though in taste. xD


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 3, 2010)

Who cares? As long as the end product tastes good, I will still eat them.


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 3, 2010)

Only thing I like mcdonalds for is for their frappes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

btw I thought they changed how they made the chicken nuggets?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "There's more: because it's crawling with bacteria, it will be washed with ammonia, soaked in it, actually. Then, because it tastes gross, it will be reflavored artificially. Then, because it is weirdly pink, it will be dyed with artificial color."



That's just downright treacherous! This artificial, adulterated, downright _abominable_ excuse for food should be incinerated in the very bowels of hell! Fast food restaurants around the world should be ashamed of themselves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonus:
It also seems that McDonalds uses dimethylpolysiloxene, which is flammable, and a suspected carcinogen. They also spray down their nuggets with TBHQ, a petroleum-derived antioxidant.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Source


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't even feed this crap to my dogs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

they still taste good i couldn't care less what their made of


----------



## gamerjr (Oct 3, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> QFT! I don't think the FDA will allow this, it violates our health and safety!



Why? its just really ground up chicken. if you grind anything up enough with moisture in it, eventually it will look like that. I dont see too much the FDA can do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

chicken.....GOOD!


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol Bladexdsl: You love chicken eyes? The shit they got in them lol....


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine
> 
> Carmine (pronounced /?k?rm?n/ or /?k?rma?n/), also called Crimson Lake, Cochineal, Natural Red 4, C.I. 75470, or E120, is a pigment of a bright red color obtained from the carminic acid produced by some scale insects, such as the cochineal and the Polish cochineal, and is used as a general term for a particularly deep red color of the same name. Carmine is used in the manufacture of artificial flowers, paints, crimson ink, rouge, and other cosmetics, and is routinely added to food products such as yogurt and certain brands of juice, most notably those of the ruby-red variety.


There's also the delightful little fact that marshmallows and other deserts which are gelatin based are made from bone marrow.

Ever eaten a pink marshmallow? It might very well be cow bone marrow and bug food colouring.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 3, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> lol Bladexdsl: You love chicken eyes? The shit they got in them lol....


They got chicken eyes in em


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh, I watch A clip call the Meatrix this isn't going to effect me


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea, you don't care about it's artificial flavoring that's unhealthy. Good thing I don't eat nuggets in McDonalds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> lol Bladexdsl: You love chicken eyes? The shit they got in them lol....


couldn't care less if they have chicken asses in them the Mcchicken bugers still taste good. but i'm more of a KFC red rooster man myself


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol.. Oh welll you like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do to, but I think they are crap.
I CARE WHATS IN IT. lol


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 3, 2010)

Why don't they just take out the chicken, then?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Why don't they just take out the chicken, then?


'Cause it just be nuggets


----------



## Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

I love chicken nuggets. It's not stopping me from eating them


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I love chicken nuggets. It's not stopping me from eating them


If you're talking about homemade nuggets then yes! I love my mom's chicken nuggets


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"may i take your order?" 
"Yeah i'd like 6 nuggets with nothing in them"
"you want fries with that?"


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

wow.

makes me glad i never get chicken nuggets at mcdonalds!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 3, 2010)

Wtf, that looks like Strawberry ice cream.


----------



## C175R (Oct 3, 2010)

ehh..is this real?
cuz im eating my chicken nuggets from mc donalds right now and they still taste good


----------



## jan777 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, the end justifies the means. 

ALL HAIL NUGGETS!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 3, 2010)

Quitting the fast food crack cocaine is liberating, but not just because of this repulsive reality, but the weight loss, money saved, time saved ("FAST" food my fucking ass, 40% of the time there are huge waits, orders fucked up, etc etc.)  FUCK MCDONALDS.  It's legalized crack.


----------



## ZeroTm (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah.... not really newsworthy, isn't it? They made them like this for how long? 10 or more years?


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 3, 2010)

i love going to mickey d's... but i cant say that ive ever had a single "nugget" from there


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2010)

If they can work out how to make them without the chicken we can stop killing animals and just eat goo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

everytime i get maccas i'm always hungry 2 hours later


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> If they can work out how to make them without the chicken we can stop killing animals and just eat goo.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If they can work out how to make them without the chicken we can stop killing animals and just eat goo.


Too bad those aren't available everywhere...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2010)

bread nuggets....ewwwwww gimma ma chiekn!


----------



## Fluto (Oct 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if u havent seen the red roster comercial they its Aussie only not many people know it and not many people go there


----------



## Thoob (Oct 3, 2010)

Vegetarianism FTW.


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 3, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Vegetarianism FTW.


Yeah and vegetables that are sold on the mass market are 100 % natural


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

If this horrifies you that much, you really don't want to know how they make hot dogs.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> QFT! I don't think the FDA will allow this, it violates our health and safety!


QFT post without a quote...hmm...

Anyway, the FDA and such do care, slightly. The MRM (Mechanically Reconstituted Meat) isn't actually classed as meat. If a product includes it it has to call it MRM in the ingredients, at least here in Britain they do (to my understanding). 

I haven't had any Chicken Nuggets since the Jamie's School Dinners thing in Britain showed us what actually goes into them. Any I've had since then have actually been made up of Breast Meat and not this MRM stodge. I'll probably go back when I go to Uni. Money saving convenience food ftw!


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at that picture I really do want some strawberry goop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Regardless of where it's from or how it's made.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2010)

Well duh welcome to 20 years ago.

When I make them for my daughter, they're homemade with actual chicken meat.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Well duh welcome to 20 years ago.
> 
> When I make them for my daughter, they're homemade with actual chicken meat.


Yeah. My mother makes them. In that case, I actually know what's inside my food and how it's made unlike fastfood restaurants


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the nuggets and I will continue to eat them. I know they aren't healthy for you and that's because its fast food. Moderation is the key in pretty much anything.


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 3, 2010)

I never eat nuggets at mcdonalds luckely, only ones we make at home. Hopefully the meat in the burgers will be real.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If they can work out how to make them without the chicken we can stop killing animals and just eat goo.


The Quorn ones are really nice, in fact their fake chicken stuff tastes more like chicken than any fast food stuff.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 3, 2010)

this reminds me of that time in spongebob where the rich weirdoes bought the krusty krab and made krabby patties using grey goop.


----------



## Talaria (Oct 3, 2010)

Fortunately over here McDonald's has been cleaning up their image. So the Chicken Nuggets, McChicken Bugers etc are all made from fresh Chicken breast instead of reconstituted chicken goop. Plus all the food is made fresh for order rather than being stuck on a food warmer for half a day.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

That's disgusting but it probably won't stop me...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> this reminds me of that time in spongebob where the rich weirdoes bought the krusty krab and made krabby patties using grey goop.


Me too. Good thing you pointed that out


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Whoa!
Since when did they start making chicken nuggets out of strawberries.
It must taste yum.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 3, 2010)

Man if you would know how everything is made and what exactly is in most of the food you can hardly eat anything at all anymore -.-V

there is just no way to get around all this stuff so eat it or die ... 

sounds extreme but its true even the bio stuff is soaked in chemicals often if not allways -.-
I for one hardly eat any meat products but well sometimes you just can't get around it.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Oct 3, 2010)

I've never eaten a chicken nugget in my life, thankfully.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 3, 2010)

Pretty much every sausage sold is made from a similar substance (basically pureed meat). Nothing scary here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

yhummy


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 3, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I like the nuggets and I will continue to eat them. I know they aren't healthy for you and that's because its fast food. Moderation is the key in pretty much anything.


Moderation is NOT key in everything.  Would you OCCASIONALLY smoke crack cocaine ?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

type 'pink poo' into google-













Spot The Difference


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahhahaha its that poop from some anime show.... I think Dr Slump.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Hahhahaha its that poop from some anime show.... I think Dr Slump.












Be afraid. Be Very Afraid.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 3, 2010)

Other than the fact that they wash the chicken with ammonia, it actually looks more appetizing IMHO.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 3, 2010)

Why do I think of heavy saying "that was delicous" everytime I see that pink poop.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Why do I think of heavy saying "that was delicous" everytime I see that pink poop.











Burger King do this too.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 3, 2010)

=D Warning in spoiler some guy getting shot =D (its fake okay)


Spoiler










They call em hungry jacks where I live.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McDonald's UK > McDonald's US.

I'm not just saying that, I've heard that it is actually better here. I like it.


----------



## Zantheo (Oct 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've eaten McDonald's food all over England, and it's nothing special. Your milkshakes sucks by the way. ;3


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Oct 3, 2010)

this is the reason i have never eaten a mcdonalds chicken nugget...only chic fil a for me


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

McDonalds UK- our chicken [censored]s are made from 100% chicken breast.


----------



## miigo (Oct 3, 2010)

i am in the usa at the moment and will i not be eating chicken Mcnuggets there at all again.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

The Chicken McNugget is a small piece of white meat chicken held together with phosphate salts and chicken breast. The pieces are then coated with batter, lightly fried to set the batter, individually quick frozen, packaged, and sent to stores where they are deep-fried and sold. According to McDonald's, Chicken McNuggets are made entirely of white meat chicken. Prior to 2003, Chicken McNuggets conained 50% white meat and 50% dark meat.

*White boneless chicken, water, food starch-modified, salt, seasoning (autolyzed yeast extract, salt, wheat starch, natural flavoring (botanical source), safflower oil, dextrose, citric acid, rosemary), sodium phosphates, seasoning (canola oil, mono- and diglycerides, extractives of rosemary). Battered and breaded with: water, enriched flour (bleached wheat flour, niacin, reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), yellow corn flour, food starch-modified, salt, leavening (baking soda, sodium acid pyrophosphate, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate, calcium lactate), spices, wheat starch, whey, corn starch. Prepared in vegetable oil (Canola oil, corn oil, soybean oil, hydrogenated soybean oil with TBHQ and citric acid added to preserve freshness). Dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent. (May be different in regions other than the United States).*


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its that in Europe we don't stand for burgers that don't change/mould at all once cooked.

In my opinion Burger King>McDonald's. Never eaten a burger in McDonald's since I was a kid (and I didn't like them back them) so all I eat there is the good chicken meals (Chicken Supreme or something).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

All this talk really makes me want a nugget.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm just too oblivious about how the government operates, its sad that this process is still happening and I always wonder why McDonald's is solely targetted at African-Americans? That stupid catch phrase 'I'm lovin' it!' is nothing more but a jingle to consumers interest. So that means, Burger King, Wendy's (My favorite fastfood restuarant), and all other places that serve chicken can be serving us that toxic goop!

It's not so far-fetched about why most people who eat at fastfood joints get obese, diabetic, high BP, trouble constipating, or all of them. Yeah, we do have a choice. Eat healthy or eat deadly.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Oct 3, 2010)

Just like that commercial here in america " How do you think they make... cheap chicken?"


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

*gasp*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You mean they use up the whole chicken instead of just using the breast meat and throwing the rest away?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those bastards!


----------



## geminisama (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't even mind. They taste good, and that's what matters.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 3, 2010)

Ever wonder what they meant by "natural casing" for hotdogs, sausages, and such?


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Ever wonder what they meant by "natural casing" for hotdogs, sausages, and such?


Small intestine.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're no fun.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> You're no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> *gasp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that they just use the breast meat. They cut all the meat off the chicken they want to use and stick the rest in the MRM machine i.e. the carcass. The stuff they get isn't meat. It can't be classed as meat legally (as I said earlier) and it doesn't look/feel/taste like real meat (flavour is added later).

Its nasty stuff but that's the price of cheap crap. You don't have to buy it if you can't stomach it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got it the wrong way round. People suck the milkshakes.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, Canada has really good beef, and McDonald's Canada only uses Canadian beef (I'm not saying that their burgers are 100% Canadian beef, I'm saying that the only beef that they use in their burgers are Canadian).
I've been to the US, and their McDonald's burgers taste like ground plastic in a bun.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Its not that they just use the breast meat. They cut all the meat off the chicken they want to use and stick the rest in the MRM machine i.e. the carcass. The stuff they get isn't meat. It can't be classed as meat legally (as I said earlier) and it doesn't look/feel/taste like real meat (flavour is added later).


"All the meat they want to use" usually boils down to breast and the odd drumstick. Nuggets are made with meat slurry, and that's liquefied dark meats. Dark meats are considered too yucky to be used unprocessed, so they get ground into a fine paste and used in nuggets and patties. MRMs are mostly used in hot dogs.  

Either way, this way they're using up the whole chicken instead of just the parts people deem "savoury", i.e. breast and not much else. Insisting everything be made with choice cuts is pretty wasteful.


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think chicken is meat anyway, isn't it poultry? Either way I don't eat at McDonald's (I stopped after Supersize Me, most I'll get is a soda, my step-mother and dad went to McDonald's while shopping in Walmart. They offered me some, but I declined, I think I would rather starve than eat there), I rarely eat fast food, mostly because it's all gross. There are only really a few places I'll even consider eating at for fast food, and I almost never have it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I don't think chicken is meat anyway, isn't it poultry?


:facepalm:

Poultry is still meat.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 3, 2010)

Man, looking at the picture of that pink goop makes sick. 

I don't know if this has been mentioned but they make more than just chicken nuggets out of this stuff. (All chicken nuggets, not just McD's are made out of this stuff.)

Basically, most of the chicken sandwhiches at many fast food resturaunts (unless it's made from chicken breast) are also made from this goop.

And those chicken patties they used to feed us in high school. 

Suddenly I feel like eating a vegetarian meal tonight.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 3, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where I said "pretty much everything"?


----------



## dragon574444 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesh...what about Chicken Selects? Are they made of pink goop?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Man, looking at the picture of that pink goop makes sick.
> 
> I don't know if this has been mentioned but they make more than just chicken nuggets out of this stuff. (All chicken nuggets, not just McD's are made out of this stuff.)
> 
> ...


You got to lesson to Thoop on this one, You might be better off just eating the chicken nuggets


----------



## Foie (Oct 3, 2010)

Now I'm really in the mood for some mcnuggets.  Not even kidding. Heading to McDonalds later probably. Yum yum


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 4, 2010)

This doesn't apply to Chicken McNuggets, as they've stopped doing this ages ago. They pushed their "all white breast meat" for their nuggets. It's mentioned several times in the comments section, so you may want to put that exception, as when people say Chicken Nuggets, others think McDonalds. 

False badvertising is never a good thing.


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2010)

gee this is news I didn't see this forever ago and I'm sure absolutely nobody else has either


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 4, 2010)

So this is old and the pink goop isn't used anymore? 

THANK LORD


----------



## Westside (Oct 4, 2010)

I want pink poop!


----------



## Gore (Oct 4, 2010)

It has just been confirmed that chicken nuggets are actually made out of soft-serve strawberry ice cream


----------



## craplame (Oct 4, 2010)

This is probably the reason why I puke when ever I eat a chicken nugget.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 4, 2010)

Ever watch that Jamie cooking adventure? he shows how nuggets were made and well he took every part of the chicken stuff that are good meat left with the rest of the parts of the chicken and he put it in a blender and it looked like juice then he shaped it up and cooked it and the kids ate it and it was delicous.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 4, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> You know, I was just thinking. I bet the people who make them, NEVER eat them.


Most people who handle meat in slaughter houses barely can eat it knowing how things are done when it comes to mass meat production. This though, doesn't surprise me seeing as it's McD's we are talking about. I heard a thing on the radio this morning actually that the McFish sandwich is worse for you then a Big Mac and is among one of the worst fast food items on the market. What I found sad was that the Subway foot long Turkey Club was ranked 3rd worst or something. I believe it was Arby's who topped the list with a sandwich that has 3 times the daily recommended sodium intake.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 4, 2010)

This reminds me of the cartoons when something is good and they see how its made and they refuse to eat it....I hate that shit....Just cause you saw how it was made doesn't make it less gross. (This doesn't apply to those who can't help but be squeamish) So to all those who loved chicken nuggets and after seeing this don't.......shut up!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 4, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> If this horrifies you that much, you really don't want to know how they make hot dogs.



Tell me Veho. And I'll never eat hot dogs again.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Tell me Veho. And I'll never eat hot dogs again.


Why not? They're delicious.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Langin (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, I will never get over that again!?

No McDonald´s for me!


----------



## lolzed (Oct 4, 2010)

I really didn't see anything strange....aside from it's made from left-overs...

Then again,I really don't find anything strange about how nuggets are made,guess its just me?


----------



## megawalk (Oct 4, 2010)

out of...pink goo ?
i always wondered why i always choke on chicken nuggets... now i know
now i wanna eat MOAR so i can sue somebody and earn $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks Tubble Gum :S


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 5, 2010)

Before you get too freaked out...

http://www.snopes.com/food/prepare/msm.asp


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 7, 2010)

This is the most posts I have ever seen in a user submitted thread. ABOUT PINK GOOP!


----------

